# Johnny Lewis tötet Vermieterin und sich selbst



## Claudia (27 Sep. 2012)

*Johnny Lewis tötet Vermieterin und sich selbst*

Der US-Seriendarsteller Johnny Lewis tötete offenbar zunächst eine 81 Jahre alte Frau und sprang dann von einem Dach in den Tod.




Johnny Lewis wurde am Mittwochmorgen tot aufgefunden. Offenbar tötete er seine Vermieterin und danach sich selbst 

Los Angeles. Der amerikanische Schauspieler Johnny Lewis, bekannt unter anderem als Ex-Freund von Katy Perry und durch die Biker-Serie "Sons of Anarchy", hat sich offenbar nach einem Mord selbst das Leben genommen. Der 28-Jährige, der erst vor einer Woche aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wurde, werde verdächtigt, seine 81-jährige Vermieterin getötet und anschließend vom Dach des Hauses in den Tod gesprungen zu sein, teilte die Polizei am Donnerstag mit. 
Seine Leiche wurde bereits am Mittwochmorgen in der Auffahrt des Hauses in Los Feliz in der Nähe von Hollywood gefunden. Zuvor hatten Nachbarn Schreie gehört und die Polizei verständigt, "Sie wurde wahrscheinlich geschlagen", sagte Polizeichef Andrew Smith. Der Schauspieler habe das Zimmer bei der Frau "für kurze Zeit" gemietet. Es gebe zwar keine Zeugen, aber die Polizei verdächtige Lewis und suche nach keinem anderen Täter, sagte Smith weiter. 
Das Obduktionsergebnis für die beiden Toten stand zunächst noch aus. Unklar war auch, ob Lewis in den Tod gestürzt oder gesprungen war und ob möglicherweise Drogen im Spiel gewesen waren. 
Lewis war im August wegen eines Angriffs mit einer tödlichen Waffe zu einem Jahr Haft verurteilt worden. Ihm wurde aber dann ein Teil der Strafe entlassen, nachdem er sich zu einem Entzugsprogramm für Alkohol und Drogen und zu psychiatrischer Behandlung angemeldet hatte. Erst vor einer Woche war er aus dem Gefängnis in Los Angeles entlassen worden. 
In "Sons of Anarchy" spielte Lewis von 2008 bis 2009 "Half Sack" Epps. Daneben übernahm er auch kleinere Rollen in Serien wie "O.C. California", "American Dreams" und "MTV’s Now What?". 2006 war er mit der Sängerin Katy Perry zusammen und begleitete sie oft zu Veranstaltungen.​ 
Quelle: Abendblatt.de


----------



## Sachse (28 Sep. 2012)

kenn ihn aus The O.C (Dennis 'Chili' Childress), war ziemlich geschockt, als ich das vorhin gelesen habe. Wieder ein Schauspieler am Ruhm und/oder seinen persönlichen Problemen uzerbrochen. Traurigerweise hat er jemanden Unschuldiges mitgenommen 

Nevertheless: R.I.P Johnny, ich hoff du findest jetzt deinen Frieden, den du im Leben nicht hattest.


----------

